# New DAE exchange fee



## WinniWoman (Aug 13, 2014)

DAE now $149 for exchanges.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 19, 2014)

*Plus $$*

It's no longer possible to trade up in size without additional cost.  Our only previous exchange was in 2009 when we got a 2 bedroom at MacDonald Villacana in Estepona Spain for our SA studio at the base exchange fee.

I had to pay $209 for the one bedroom we've booked in Dunedin FL using the same SA studio.  The Gold Membership did nothing for me IMHO.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 19, 2014)

beejaybeeohio said:


> It's no longer possible to trade up in size without additional cost.  Our only previous exchange was in 2009 when we got a 2 bedroom at MacDonald Villacana in Estepona Spain for our SA studio at the base exchange fee.
> 
> I had to pay $209 for the one bedroom we've booked in Dunedin FL using the same SA studio.  The Gold Membership did nothing for me IMHO.



The upgrade fee has been around for at least a year and I think a little longer.

You did get a 10% discount on your exchange and the upgrade fee but if you only use them once every 5 years I don't think you'll get much value out of being Gold.


----------

